# Do I really need a 4x4 truck??



## Hoofprints in the Sand

So I've been looking for a truck to tow our horse trailer with and ALSO my hubby's 7,500-lb towable RV. So I know what I need in the way of engine, towing capacity, etc. We're looking for something like an F-250 or Dodge Ram 2500, something that could tow either without an issue. 

However, I was also restricting my search to 4WD vehicles only, which really puts a strain on our budget (we're trying to stay close to $16k for a used truck with under 60k miles). Most of the ones we're looking at are at or around $20k. BUT the 2WD's that fit the bill are around our price range!

My question is...I'm afraid of getting stuck in a muddy field somewhere with a 2WD vehicle, which is why I was looking at 4WD only. Hubby insists that it's no big deal, if we need help I can always call a tow truck. My question is: in everyone else's experience, could I safely go with a 2WD without issue? It would certainly open up a whole other set of trucks I could be looking at in our price range, that's for sure!!


----------



## usandpets

Will you need to haul either in snow? When you take either, will you be staying on good roads like going to shows or camping in camp grounds? Or will you be going places where you could get stuck like back roads or camping in remote areas? Having 2WD can limit you but having the extra weight from either may be enough to keep you from getting stuck. Any reason you need one with under 60k miles? If it's a diesel, higher miles aren't so bad. Could you get by for now with an older truck and not so new of one? You could always trade up later on. Personally, I would opt for the 4WD. I also would rather have a functional truck than a pretty one that has all the bells and whistles. But that's just me. Of course I wouldn't mind having a nice, newer truck that has everything, but is it really necessary?


----------



## iridehorses

We don't get snow so that isn't a concern with me but wet grass or mud is a possibility and I've had to use 4x enough times over the years to be sure I had it when I bought my truck in January. It's one of those things that you don't always need it but you're glad you have it when you do.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would not get a 2wd. 

It is amazing how easily the tires spin on the grass when you go to leave a horse show at the end of a long day.

And a 2wd truck handles horribly in the snow/slush/yuck. Very different than a car.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Are you firm on your mileage requirement? I have friends with trucks up in the 100's who still have not had major problems. As long as you get a good mechanic to check it out, I'm not sure mileage is such a huge factor anymore even with gas engines. 

I've only towed my horse once with my new setup and already has to use the 4wd since the ground we were parked on was a little soggy and we had sunk in a bit. 

Oh yeah, so you don't get discouraged and start looking at 1/2 tons to save money, I went down a steep hill in my 3/4 ton and am very happy I had so much truck when we reached the bottom. Overkill = safe.


----------



## raywonk

I have a dewly 2w drive and hate it it will get stuck on flat dewd over grass. I have had to unhook and let some one eles get my trailer on the road for me before I could leave the show grounds. Ha Ha. Now I use to have a 2w drive with out the dewl wheels and it did better for me go figuer.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'm of the firm belief (thanks to my gpa) that trucks without 4x4 are useless. I've never owned a 2wd pickup. I'm also with Ray on the dually's, I've had 2 and though I still drive a 1-ton diesel its a straight side and I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew

I have a 2wd 1996 Ford F250. While I have not had problems with it yet, it's still nerve-wracking knowing that it could get stuck


----------



## barrelracer892

If I were you I would splurge and get a 4WD. They come in VERY handy, especially in muddy parking lots at horse shows, snow, etc. My dad's 1500 is 2WD and if it rained I couldn't go to shows where I knew it was going to be muddy in the parking lot because we would get stuck. I got my 4WD F150 and it's no longer an issue. Just the other week when my aunt was pulling into my driveway when I was backing out I had to back down a slick hill pretty far for her to get in. I got stuck, but when I kicked in the 4WD I got out effortlessly. You never know when you may have to use it.


----------



## kitten_Val

Folks, don't you have a switch whether you go with 2 or 4? That's what I have in my truck (and it's old!). Hoofprints, go for 4. While 99% time you don't need it really (at least in my case), there is that 1% you'll regret GREATLY if you don't have it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I agree. I hauled the last few years without 4x4, and it was always SO nerve wracking. Granted, we have snow 6 months out of the year and the other 6 months are usually swampy mud, so we have a GOOD reason for needing 4x4 where I live. Most of the events I go to are local rodeos with open field parking where it's always guaranteed at least ONE person will get stuck with 2WD!

Now I have 4x4 and it's amazing. We had to yank the trailer out from behind a snowbank in some pretty muddy swampy ground and I threw her into 4-low and it was like nothing, pulled it out like a breeze! 

I really think you'd be MUCH happier pitching out the extra money and make your sacrifice in the mileage as opposed to the leaving out the 4x4.


----------



## Trails

I'm going to pop out of my gopher hole and argue against a 4x4

If you're reasonable in where you go (i.e. anyplace other than off road) you should have no problems with a standard truck. In addition to the remarkably reduced price (caused in large part because most people are convinced they "have" to have a 4x4), maintenance expenses are much lower for a 2wd vehicle. 

I've always operated under the notion that a 4WD vehicle is wonderful - for getting you stuck further into a place that you shouldn't have gone into anyway. 

As far as tires spinning on wet grass - Been there and done that. A cheap solution is to get good tires, perhaps a more aggressive tread as opposed to highway tires.

Consider where you trailer your horses to and let that guide your decision. If you don't leave asphalt or gravel a 2WD could be a great option.

I'll crawl back into my hole now.


----------



## garlicbunny

hoofprints, we were in the same boat. We were told to get a 4x4 because of getting stuck, but we had the same budget as you and got our 2004 Silverado 2500 for 15,000.00 pl us tax. The diesals are better and so is 4x4, but it just wasn't in our budget. I hope we made the right decision. Before you buy check out the reviews on the particular model you are wanting to purchase. We were actually looking at a 2004 Ford F250 diesal for 19,000,00 and the reviews were not good. The Silverado's views were not all good but much better. We could have got the same vehicle with more miles for 14,900 with 88,000 miles and the one we did get we paid 1,000 more for only 62,000 miles. good luck!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Trails said:


> If you're reasonable in where you go (i.e. anyplace other than off road) you should have no problems with a standard truck.


This is a great theory if you know you will never have to go anywhere that does not require 4wd. 

The problem comes in when you show up at a horse show and the truck/trailer parking is off in that field over there that was plowed three years ago but never had anything else done with it so it is very rutted and filled with weeds now that they moved but are still 2 feet tall.

I agree that good tires help but they are not enough most of the time.


----------



## kitten_Val

Unfortunately good tires don't help much when it's mud + uphill situation. I've seen it enough times, and at least couple times the owner should use another (4wd) truck to pull own truck from situation.


----------



## barrelracer892

If you DO go with a 2WD, you should put several bags of sand in the back of your truck to weigh it down, plus if you need traction you can put some of it down around your tires. 

F250s are great, as long as you don't get the 6.0L engine. Those don't run so great. The 7.3s are much better, although I have known some 6.0s to run great. Diesels also run longer than gas vehicles.


----------



## mls

Trails said:


> I've always operated under the notion that a 4WD vehicle is wonderful - for getting you stuck further into a place that you shouldn't have gone into anyway.
> 
> As far as tires spinning on wet grass - Been there and done that. A cheap solution is to get good tires, perhaps a more aggressive tread as opposed to highway tires.
> 
> Consider where you trailer your horses to and let that guide your decision. *If you don't leave asphalt or gravel a 2WD could be a great option.*


Most horse shows, penning, etc around here - you park on grass. Many times a field or pasture next to the event.

New tires do not always allow for adequate traction on wet grass. Even dry, pastures have low spots that are not readily apparent to the new user. Spinning the tires creates ruts - and an unhappy land owner.

The "what if's" are too many to risk not having the 4 wheel drive.


----------



## jdw

Have to agree on the 4x4; Trucks without it ARE useless IMHO. All I can say is, it's really nice to not have to worry about it. My driveway (I use the term loosely) washes out every year, and I put it in 4 wheel drive and move out. Oh, and I have a Dodge Ram 1500 Megacab 4x4 with towing package and it will pull what you are talking about _*easily*_~it's a 1/2 ton on a 3/4 ton frame. They aren't quite as expensive, I dont think (bought mine new, now its 4 years old) and I got a Hemi and gas engine to boot!! They ought to be a dime a dozen; around here they are for sale EVERYWHERE. (just sad)


----------



## crimsonsky

the only benefit that i know of to having a 2wd truck over a 4wd truck is towing capacity and fuel efficiency.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

crimsonsky said:


> the only benefit that i know of to having a 2wd truck over a 4wd truck is towing capacity and fuel efficiency.


Even then, you don't always have the vehicle in 4x4, you only switch to that drive when you need it.

As a note to Trails, I DID manage without 4x4 for the last 4 years and I never got stuck. However, keep in mind I haul MAYBE 2-3 times a year, and it meant avoiding certain situations in which at times I ended up parking on a gravel road half a mile from the event and attempting to tack my horse up INSIDE the trailer because I had nowhere to tie (open road on one side, ditch on the other!) The other times we parked on grass, we got lucky and it was drier then a Sahara so no chance of getting stuck.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Wow, I've been watching this thread unfold and to be honest, had no idea I'd get THIS much of a swing towards 4WD...even from those who own 2WD now!! 

To give you some background on what I'll be doing...I don't take the trailer anywhere in the snow, so that's not an issue. However, I will be trailering up to 3x per month going to shows where they almost ALWAYS park us in a field. If it rains, it will get muddy. That's why I'm even considering 4WD.

The thing is, last year I towed with our GMC Savanna which is 2WD and never got stuck...but I'm starting to think that was luck now. Because then I went to a Triathlon race out of town with the hubby and that big van got so stuck in a muddy lot that we had to go find someone with a 4WD SUV to pull us out!

My husband is worried about spending the $2-3k more for the 4WD and getting a vehicle that has worse gas mileage and just another component to break, just on the CHANCE that I ever get stuck with it. He says that if I get stuck once or twice, calling a tow truck would be inconvenient but still less $$ than purchasing the 4WD. 

Thoughts, esp from those who are in the same boat as me?? 8/


----------



## crimsonsky

i've towed with both 2wd and 4wd and honestly, in 10 years of towing i have never once needed the 4wd. granted i live in NV so we're talking high desert here but still. 

as a random aside - i once had to pull/break a 4wd F250 with a trailer out of mud with a 2wd v6 ranger so...


----------



## smrobs

If you are exceptionally careful about where you drive and don't mind dishing out money for either a tow truck or a friend with a 4x4 to come pull you out, you can probably get by with a 2wd. Around here, a 4x4 is pretty much a necessity even when you aren't hauling though. We have very few paved roads and all our dirt roads are usually caliche (which is slicker than duck sh** when it rains). I couldn't get by without a 4x4 but a lot of people do just fine with their 2wds.


----------



## crimsonsky

crimsonsky said:


> i've towed with both 2wd and 4wd and honestly, in 10 years of towing i have never once needed the 4wd. granted i live in NV so we're talking high desert here but still.
> 
> as a random aside - i once had to pull/break *out* a 4wd F250 with a trailer out of mud with a 2wd v6 ranger so...


edit in bold. dur. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

A Savanna is a van, right? They have more weight in the back than a truck does.

If your husband feels that strongly about not getting a 4WD then get a 2WD. Then b sure to call him every time you get stuck. :twisted:

If you are not using it any time during the snow and slush season you might be lucky and things will work out for you.

If you are going to drive it at all during snow and slush season I would highly recommend 4WD.


----------



## usandpets

Here's another thing to consider between 2 and 4wd: RESALE VALUE. A 4wd will usually keep more value than a 2wd in the same shape. This may not be true where 4wd are low in demand, I would guess in the southern states.


----------



## Countrylady1071

Diesels also have a higher resale value. I personally would get 4WD, better safe than sorry. By the way, my boyfriend just bought a 99 4x4 f250 diesel, 100k miles, for around 12k.. Higher miles, but diesels last longer and are better for towing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

In my part of the country diesel fuel has been costing quite a bit more than gasoline for several years now, something to keep in mind.


----------



## mls

crimsonsky said:


> as a random aside - i once had to pull/break a 4wd F250 with a trailer out of mud with a 2wd v6 ranger so...


We can pull our skid loader (low wheel base and needs new tires) out with the 4 wheeler. Doesn't mean the 4 wheeler can handle the work load of the skid loader.


----------



## crimsonsky

mls said:


> We can pull our skid loader (low wheel base and needs new tires) out with the 4 wheeler. Doesn't mean the 4 wheeler can handle the work load of the skid loader.


my point was more that the 4wd F250 got stuck where as the 2wd ranger did not. and the ranger in turn then had to pull the f250 out. 

not that the 2wd ranger should have been pulling the trailer.


----------



## RitzieAnn

I did own a 2wd Ram 1500. Don't recall ever getting stuck with the trailer. However, I did take it to the river, parked it in the sand... omg. Peoples cars were driving around down there, on dry pit run, and my truck was... well... an embarrassment.

I now have a 2wd Ram 2500 (diesel) I wanted 4x4, but we got out diesel with 90k miles, and it was only $7,000. My husband (a certified mechanic) said I don't get to complain. I did, however, get stuck in somebodys driveway because it was a little bit slick, and up hill. Seriously, the "mud" in their driveway was less than an inch. It was stupid. We tried turning around by putting the trailer in the grass... and that didn't work. Somebody had to pull us out.

Same truck, same trailer, i got "stuck" at a show. It took lots of back and forths, and we had to take the horses out to make a lighter load, and somebody else (who was also leaving and also having issues) got out of my way and I was finally able to get out. (they had to get the barn tractor to help her though...

So, my truck/trailer has been stuck twice. It's annoying and angering and embarrasing, but not the end of the world, and usually, with plenty of time, I can "rock" out of it.

I still want 4x4. for "just in case" but my truck is othewise great, and was far too good of a deal to let pass.

In conclusion.... if you find a great deal, even if it's 2wd, get it. And don't be afraid to go for a few more miles. Also, at least here in Washington, vehicles seem to be cheaper in Eastern WA, I live in Western Wa. Check Craigslist? Maybe take a weekend trip to get a new truck


----------



## faye

My Lorry (all 7.5 tons of it, carries 3 horses with full living) is only a 2WD It has gone everywhere that my 4x4 ever did and gotten on and off show field in deep mud no problem.
I've only ever gotten it stuck once when I went wide through a gate to try not to go in the very very slippy muddy entrance and ended up sinking up to its axels in the mud (and I do mean litteraly). Tried to get it out with the tractor (having taken the horses out) and tractor ended up sinking too so had to pull the lorry out backwards!!

my mums 4x4 (a Mercedes ML270, yes only a 2.7 litre engine! mind you my lorry is only a 2.5 litre engine) can go litteraly anywhere with a trailer on. We once got a standing ovation at a show. They had been towing vehicles ONTO the field using tractors, mud was axel deep and it was up hill to get in. We were the only ones to not only get into the field un aided but 8 hours later (when the field had been churned to hell) we got OFF the field with no tow nessecary, we had mud on the roof of the trailer but we got off the field and got a standing ovation to go with it!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well folks I'm trying the 4x4 route if I can thanks for all the feedback! Going to look at an Avalanche tomorrow so wish me luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The trick to using a 2WD in the mud (or snow) with the weight of a trailer/horse/etc is to avoid as much turning as possible. I can drop off a round bale in a muddy pasture with our 2WD RAM if I back in, drop the bale, and pull straight out. If you even attempt to make a tight turn with all that weight, you may as well park it for the day...horse crap is mighty slippery.


----------



## churumbeque

raywonk said:


> I have a dewly 2w drive and hate it it will get stuck on flat dewd over grass. I have had to unhook and let some one eles get my trailer on the road for me before I could leave the show grounds. Ha Ha. Now I use to have a 2w drive with out the dewl wheels and it did better for me go figuer.


 Dually's do not get good traction because the weight is spread out over a large surface. You would get far better traction with single wheels


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well we need to get a mechanic to look at it tomorrow first but we may have found our truck in a 2003 Chevy Avalanche  4x4 with 75k miles that looks like it was taken good care of. We'll see how it checks out with the mechanic but drives nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh and did I mention they only want $12,900 for it?  carfax is clean except for an accident reported back in 2003...front collision listed as moderate to severe damage but no airbag deployment so I'm thinking they just had to replace the front bumper. We're going to have the mechanic check that closely just in case but looks good as new as it is now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Duellys float. If you think they're bad on wet grass, they are absolutely useless in 3" of snow. 4x4's are gas hogs so you might want to factor that in, depending on much much the truck will be driven. If you have to park on wet grass, jack the front of the trailer a little so your back tires don't create small pockets, or remove the truck completely.


----------



## garlicbunny

Hoofprints, an avalanche is what my husband wanted to buy, and even we were told an avalance will pull, so many more people told us to get the 2500 6.0. Let us know how it pulls. Our trailer will be ready in 3-5 weeks..how bout yours?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Glad you're going with a 4x4. Grass was only mildly wet this weekend and I had to use it twice in one day to get my trailer in and out!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I was thinking of this thread this morning when I was riding into work.

I work with a guy who used to (many many years ago) own a small 2wd truck. I at the time owned a small 4wd truck. He used to give me a hard time about what a waste it was that I bought a 4wd and that there is no reason for 4wd, etc.
He left this company and came back.
He now owns a 4wd truck.
He obviously forgot how he used to razz me about m 4wd. I was admiring his truck the other day and he said, "I do not know how I ever got along all those years with 2wd, now that I own a 4wd I am never going back, it is so much nicer."


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

^^LOL awesome! 

Well the Avalanche was a POS unfortunately, ALLLL rusted out underneath pretty badly, AC is leaking, passenger window doesn't work, etc etc so that's a no go for sure. 

So still on the lookout, but sticking to 4x4's only thanks to this thread...thanks for all the personal experience and help guys!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

garlicbunny said:


> Hoofprints, an avalanche is what my husband wanted to buy, and even we were told an avalance will pull, so many more people told us to get the 2500 6.0. Let us know how it pulls. Our trailer will be ready in 3-5 weeks..how bout yours?


Mine will be ready the first weekend of May!!  Heading down to Eclipse to pick ours up direct from them!


----------



## garlicbunny

ours is ready about mid May. let us know how you like it..
how exciting!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'll be posting pics for sure! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Alright folks I found it and bought it!!!  I'll post pics tomorrow when it's light and I can take them but it's a black 05 F150 XLT 4x4 with 60k miles...they took good care of it so it's really clean  it's the 5.4L so it'll tow! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

WooHoo, congrats!!!


----------



## faye

Glad you have found one!! But Good god thats got a huge engine. Why do all the american towing cars have huge engines?

My 7.5 ton lorry only has a 2.5l engine and it carries 3 large horses plus a full living up some horrific mountains. Yesterday It took me up a 1 in 4 hill and didnt even blink at it!

Infact the biggest towing car engine I've ever come accross over here has been a 3.5l Seen some bigger engined HGV lorries (of the 12 to 30 ton variety) but never in a car!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

5.4 isn't even that big it's just a lil ol v8!  hubby has a 6.0 van...also v8 and there are much larger!! I don't know we americans always have to go big with everything haha!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

Just seems strange to me on this and other forums I constantly hear moaning about the price of fuel from people in the US (believe me it has been sky high in most of europe for the last 10 years, £1.50 per litre at the moment so approx $2.50) yet you run cars with huge engines which to me dont realy need such big engines.


----------



## garlicbunny

interesting.....then why does everyone tell you to get the bigger engine,my hubby was going to get an avalanche and ended up getting the 2500 6.0 because everyone told us we needed it. This forum included is big on the bigger engines for safety as well as you could burn your engine up etc.


----------



## faye

garlicbunny, size of engine has very little to do with safety.

Pulling power and engine size are not nessecarily related, gearing, BHP and torque are more important. weight of the vehicle, chasis, stability etc have far more to do with safety.

Infact I realy cant see any reason why you would need a 6l engine for safety.

You wont find a 6l towing car in Europe however you will find very very powerful towing cars the biggest you are likely to find is a 3.5l.

This is my "truck"








Got a 2.5l engine in her and if you pull the fuse on the speed limiter (required by law unfortunatly) will happily sit at 70mph with 3 horses in the back. Fully laden she weighs 7.5 tons and if I put a trailer on the back I can go up to 9 tons.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

It is my understanding that over here (Canada and US), the two go hand in hand. If you want towing capability, it comes with a massive engine. As far as I know, we have no smaller sized vehicles with the stability and axle ratio that is rated to tow. If there is, please let me know, as I am about to buy a chevy silverado that is going to cost a fortune to run, lol.
But even compare your average family sedan here to the ones in Europe. Yes, our vehicles are massive gas guzzlers. 
But what can we do? If we want to tow, we gotta buy big.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Something must not be converting because my honda for had a 1.5l engine with a v4 and if you attempted to tow with it...well...you'd kill it lol  

How many cylinders is your truck?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

The vehicles you're referring to don't exist over here either so what I bought is actually on the small end for available trucks that can pull a horse trailer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> How many cylinders is your truck?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


6 cylinder.
I wouldnt tow with a honda, they are not built for it or geared for it.

The most popular tow car over here is the Landrover Discovery (normaly in the 2.5 or 2.7L model depending on how old the Disco is).
Other popular tow cars are the Merc ML (2.7L or 3.5L, reviews say the 2.7 is the better tow car), the Nissan Terrano (2.4L or 2.7L, recently replaced with the pathfinder 2.5l) or The Mitsubishi Warrior (generaly in 2.5 or 2.8l variety).

The BMW X5 cant tow its way out of a paper bag dispite its engine size.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Landrovers are probably not in the budget of most people over here.


----------



## faye

they are very cheap over here! especially second hand

You can pick up a 1996 - 1998 discovery for under £600, 2003 model for under £3000, a 2007 model for £12000


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

See I've never heard of any of those, not sure if they're even an option over here unfortunately...

*Other popular tow cars are the Merc ML (2.7L or 3.5L, reviews say the 2.7 is the better tow car), the Nissan Terrano (2.4L or 2.7L, recently replaced with the pathfinder 2.5l) or The Mitsubishi Warrior (generaly in 2.5 or 2.8l variety).
*
The Land Rover Discovery I have heard of, and it'll tow, it's a V8 but it has a 4.6L engine...which is why I wonder whether they're built differently over here or whether there is some sort of conversion between our engine sizes and yours that has to be done to compare apples to apples? 

Land Rover Discovery 3 V8 SE 2007. Pictures. Specs.


----------



## faye

The Discovery comes in a range of engine sizes and yes a 4.6 litre is an option but come over here and you just wont see it around! the 2.5l and the 2.7l engines are the most popular engines (buying from new you can choose the size engine you want from thier range) so if you are looking for a 2nd hand one you will only find it in the 2.5, 2.7 and very very occassionaly in the 3l. 

There are also 4 types of Discovery 
Land Rover Discovery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Production Acres

you actually want a bigger engine for fuel economy when you are traveling distance. there are no distances in europe. the streets are narrow and unless you are on the autobon, you are not talking much speed for much distance. we had an old 78' triaxle dump truck with a 175hp moter and a 13 sp tranny. got good fuel economy per hour, but horrible fuel economy per ton hauled. just too slow going up and down hills. one local dump truck is now turning over 800 hp just to get better fuel economy as the speed he goes up the hills translates into how many trips he makes per day and what gear ratio he can pull the hills, etc. 
when you are making 25-50 mile trips with the lory, an extra 5 minutes to climb the hills is not a big deal, when you make 500 miles in a day, those extra minutes add up to money.

if you have the money to spend, a horse van or lory is a wonderful way to haul horses as all the weight is on the axles, not being pulled by them, thus they can go in mud, snow, etc very well.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Very interesting! And faye I agree the Discovery comes in different sizes from your link...but I'm not sure you could find any of the low ones here at all...fellow US of A citizens correct me if I'm wrong though! I'd be very interested to know if anyone here owns something like that and tows with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelracer892

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Alright folks I found it and bought it!!!  I'll post pics tomorrow when it's light and I can take them but it's a black 05 F150 XLT 4x4 with 60k miles...they took good care of it so it's really clean  it's the 5.4L so it'll tow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yay! You're going to love it! I have the same truck except mine's a Lariat. I get between 15-16 MPG in it, so pretty decent considering the size of the truck. Filling it up hurts though. It has a 35-40 gallon tank.


----------

